# London Herf



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am looking to set up a HERF in the London area. Lumpy is also in. I recommended the La Floradita and we may see if we can get hooked up with a cigar wharehouse tour or something. I know there are several Brittish Gorrila's out there so what say you??? I also have some friends that have already expressed interest in the trip.

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Lets get this ball rolling and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll be in London for a couple of days in March. I'm going there to meet a friend and from there going to Rome for my Spring Break.

If you guys are up for a get together on Friday the 24th, that would be great for me to meet up with you. I could probably also make Saturday the 25th work, but Friday would be easiest for me.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am definately looking at a Saturday because of work. Friday would be very tough. Not to mention I think I will be dragging some folks along as well. the 25th would work for me. I'll check with the others but if you two agree to that I am sure we can get it sorted out.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Would the 18th work better? Can all you guys make it to one on that Saturday?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the 18th may work better for one of my friends. I do not think it matters much to me.

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

18th is good by me....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, let's plan on the 18th! 

Do you guys want to have it at La Floridita or something else? I'm pretty open to any ideas. I saw La Floridita when I went to LCdH, but I didn't smoke or order anything there.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Just wanted to give this a bump with more info.

I have reservations set at Le Floridita (see link below) on the 18th of March @1800. Dresss is Smart Casual. Starting at 7:30 there will be entertainment of some sort. LCdH is right there as well.

If anyone else is interested PM me so I can add you to the list.

BTW: What time should we set up for the Warehouse tour Lumpy? 3:00??

http://www.floriditalondon.com/bookings2.php

I am looking real foward to HERF'n with you guys.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Just wanted to give this a bump with more info.
> 
> I have reservations set at Le Floridita (see link below) on the 18th of March @1800. Dresss is Smart Casual. Starting at 7:30 there will be entertainment of some sort. LCdH is right there as well.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! I am so there! I'm really looking forward to this, thanks for doing the legwork.


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

This sounds like lots of fun ... next time Croatan and I go to London, we definitely have to check out Floridita.

Looks like another one is set to open in Moscow, as well: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060306/od_nm/cuba_floridita_dc


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Let us know when you guys will be on this side of the pond.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Do we have a tour or something lined up before the Floridita herf yet or is that happening? Really looking forward to this.

Only 11 more days...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dale you lucky bastage! you get to go to all the cool places!

Enjoy my brother and have some excellent food and cigars for me while you're there!

XXX


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I had the pleasure of enjoying a few smokes with Dale and his lovely lady Christina Along with my friend Victo Hugo. We met up in the LCdH in London and we decided to move immediately to the Meza's resteraunt (attached to the LCdH along with the Floridita). My friend Vic and I had a fantastic Mojito while Christina and Dale enjoyed some Havana Club 7. we chatted and smoked and drank for a little while before ordering food. Christina suggested we go with a bunch of topas and being the Spaniard that she is, she just started rattling off our order to our hostess and just smiled and said trust me you will like...we did at that; the food was real good and a perfect way to eat a bit, than talk a bit, than eat a bit. That was some awesome calamri btw. and yes Dale there really is a such thing as white asparagus. After a few more drinks and another smoke we decided to go back into the LCdH and look around, man they got some nice stuff in there and maybe next time I plan one of these they may have a roller there. They had one of those big yellow Cohiba anni humi's and one of those big Robaina humi's just to mention a few items.

Although many of the folks that wanted to attend could not. I had a great time getting to know Dale and Christina. If you get the chance to meet them it is worth the trip and than some. Class "A" people.

BTW: Dale Dale gifted me A tatjuane (sp?), a Padron 64 maddie, A Boli PC, and a Boli Corona extra (which I will smoke today). Than the Bastage has the audacity to buy my RASSC from the LCdH because the young lady added it to his bill and she offered to take it off but Dale would have none of it. I tell you it was like he read my mind on smokes I have wanted to try. 

Thank you Dale and Christina for an excellent time. I hope you Holiday in Bella Roma is enjoyable.

T


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

This was a great herf and it was a pleasure to meet both Tony and Victor. Sadly, Lumpy couldn't attend so his appearance his still a mystery to us. He is the Keyser Soze of CS.

Tony is acting far too humble in his post. As soon as I met him he hit me upside the head with an aged BBF that ranks as one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. That cigar was packed with rich flavors: earthy, chocolatey and slightly sweet with a hint of black cherry. Seriously from start to finish, one of the best cigars I've had.

After we ate Tony and I smoked a Cohiba Reserva torpedo that he generously gifted me. Another fantastic smoke that paired well with yet another Havana Club 7. The four of us spent several hours at the Meza getting to know each other and enjoying the company, food, atmosphere, and of course, the cigars. Before we left Tony twisted my arm forcing a Perdomo La Tradicion, a Lusitania and a PSP 2 on me.

At LCdH I picked up a CoRo, a VR Unico from 00, an RA Belicoso and Tony and I each got a RASCC from 99.

Cristina and I had a fantastic time and Tony and Victor are great people that I can't wait to herf with again. Thanks for setting this all up Tony, and we are definitely going to have to get together again!

Pictures will be posted when I get home and can get them off my camera.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Pictures!!!! Looking forward to see them


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

akatora said:


> Pictures!!!! Looking forward to see them


:tpd:



D. Generate said:


> ...Keyser Soze ...


He he!! Nice!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had an awesome time. Any pics?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'M KEYSER SOZE!!!!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, I'm finally back and settled in the new world. I was _supposed_ to be back on Sunday afternoon but the Brits changed their clocks ahead that morning and I wasn't aware of that little fact. I missed my flight out of Heathrow and had to stay an extra day in London and didn't get back to Reno until late Monday night.

The herf was a lot of fun and unfortunately I ran into camera problems that forced me to delete some of the herf pictures. So these are the only two that survived.

From left to right this is me (sporting my new business acceptable look), Tony's friend Victor Hugo, and Tony. The cigars are, from left to right: BBF, HdM Epi 1 and BBF.










This is Cris tasting my Cohiba Reserva to see what all the fuss was about. She liked it, but decided to stick with the Marlboro Light petit corona.










Once again, I want to thank Tony for setting this up. I had a great time and I'm looking forward to the next one. Hopefully Lumpy will show his face.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

glad ya had fun de gen.... now if we cold only get ya down to socal:SM


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh you lucky bastard. Looks like you kids had a lot of fun. But seriously what happened to you! You have short hair and a button up shirt on, you look all Europeanlike, all prim and proper.




PS she's cute!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

t'kay said:


> But seriously what happened to you! You have short hair and a button up shirt on, you look all Europeanlike, all prim and proper.


You can't see it in the picture, but I'm even wearing pants now. It was a special occasion.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

I might be going to london this summer with the family, If I do make the trip I'd love to meet up with a few BOTLs from across the pond. Maybe meet up legally smoke an ISOM, and maybe get a draft (drinking age is lower there correct?)


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> I might be going to london this summer with the family, If I do make the trip I'd love to meet up with a few BOTLs from across the pond. Maybe meet up legally smoke an ISOM, and maybe get a draft (drinking age is lower there correct?)


Drinking age is 18 and it's illegal for an American citizen to purchase a Cuban cigar anywhere in the world.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> Drinking age is 18 and it's illegal for an American citizen to purchase a Cuban cigar anywhere in the world.


No! Get out of here! No one here at CS would ever do that. :r


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> You can't see it in the picture, but I'm even wearing pants now. It was a special occasion.


Couldn't have been THAT special of an occasion..you didn't wax your chest hair.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> I might be going to london this summer with the family, If I do make the trip I'd love to meet up with a few BOTLs from across the pond. Maybe meet up legally smoke an ISOM, and maybe get a draft (drinking age is lower there correct?)


Let me know when you come I am planning another fro Jun 30th. Does that fit?

T


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

dunno when yet, but checked with parents and its definately happening sometime this summer. And who has to know im an american? I'll prolly stick out like a sore thumb though lol


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> dunno when yet, but checked with parents and its definately happening sometime this summer. And who has to know im an american? I'll prolly stick out like a sore thumb though lol


I've been living in Europe for 10 years and I still stick out...I am a non-conformist anyway. Let me know whe you are coming and I'll see If I can.

T


----------

